# Ludvig Schytte



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Schytte, Ludvig (Theodor), Danish pianist, teacher, and composer; b. Århus, April 28, 1848; d. Berlin, Nov. 10, 1909. He was a pharmacist as a young man, then began to study piano with Anton Rèe and composition with Gade, finishing under Taubert in Berlin and Liszt in Weimar. He settled in Vienna in 1887 as a teacher, then moved to Berlin in 1907, where he taught at the Stern Cons. A master of the miniature forms, he wrote a number of attractive piano pieces, some of which became extremely popular; about 200 were published.

Works
keyboard: Piano So1o : Promenades musicale; Rapsodie norwégienne; Aus froher Kinderzeit; Spanische Nächte; Valse piquante; Waldbilder; Aus der Heimat und Fremde; numerous piano studies (6 brillante Vortragsetüden, Melodische Spezialetüden, Studien in Ornamentik und Dynamik). 4-hands: Bajaderntänze; Kindersymphonie; Musikalische Wandelbilder; Reiseblätter; Kindersuite; etc. other: Hero, opera (Copenhagen, Sept. 25, 1898); Der Mameluk, operetta (Vienna, Dec. 22, 1903); Piano Concerto; chamber music; Die Verlassene, song cycle.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Recommended listening, A superbly constructed Piano Concerto in C sharp minor opus 28 (c 1884)


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

The most unfortunate name in all classical music? Quite possibly...


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

flamencosketches said:


> The most unfortunate name in all classical music? Quite possibly...


Josef Suk is right behind....


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

Strange Magic said:


> Josef Suk is right behind....


...right behind Joseph Fux...


----------

